

New drawings revealed as restoration starts on Rome’s Colosseum - diodorus
http://www.thejournal.ie/new-drawings-revealed-as-restoration-starts-on-romes-colosseum-760527-Jan2013/

======
alayne
The AP article is from 2013. I question the surprise in the original article
though -- we've known that Greek and Roman buildings and statues were painted.

